# blind leading the blind



## will (Jun 1, 2014)

It ceases to amaze me the advice that so many people are getting from their "source" on running a first cycle!  New guys are looking up to these guys and getting so much bad advice. I guess their thoughts maybe that since these guys can get aas that they know what their talking about and most times its complete opposite.  Example, new kid in the gym buys some gear from someone he knows and tells me that he's pinning a gram of test a week and 700 tren on his first cycle.  Doesn't know what an AI is, and never heard the word pct before. It's aggrevating... that's why I'm glad we have places like this to come to so knowledge can be shared and direct these new guys down the right path


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Some people just don't care. We here at the UG refer to them as lazy and ignorant mother****ers. Unfortunately we all get lumped together by society. I know a guy that has done plenty of cycles and looks like shit. Knows nothing about AAS and acts like I'm a fukking idiot. I just gave up even discussing it anymore with him.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 2, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I know a guy that has done plenty of cycles and looks like shit. Knows nothing about AAS and acts like I'm a fukking idiot.



Hey!  Wait a minute . . .


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Hey!  Wait a minute . . .



Noooooo. You know plenty about AAS


----------



## will (Jun 2, 2014)

Should we give up though, that's my thing. They may not listen but I feel we are almost obligated to try to steer them right even if they don't listen.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

will said:


> Should we give up though, that's my thing. They may not listen but I feel we are almost obligated to try to steer them right even if they don't listen.



You can lead a horse to water but you cant make the stupid mutherfukker drink it


----------



## will (Jun 2, 2014)

I mean if we all give up eventually ur left with guys that know nothing teaching others and all knowledge and research is left behind. I didn't work and study so hard on the subject to be knowledgeable and then not do my best to pass that on ya know


----------



## will (Jun 2, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you cant make the stupid mutherfukker drink it


so I guess I should drop a couple 45's on the idiots heads while they bench lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 2, 2014)

will said:


> I mean if we all give up eventually ur left with guys that know nothing teaching others and all knowledge and research is left behind. I didn't work and study so hard on the subject to be knowledgeable and then not do my best to pass that on ya know



Always do your best but don't waste your time either.  

Could be the new guy is the dummy at your gym not his source.  I have a friend that I use to help out with advice and such and he would never listen or even come off cycle.  Hell sometimes he wouldn't even work out.  Its best to steer clear of these kind of people for obvious reasons.  Some people are just too hard headed.


----------



## will (Jun 2, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Always do your best but don't waste your time either.
> 
> Could be the new guy is the dummy at your gym not his source.  I have a friend that I use to help out with advice and such and he would never listen or even come off cycle.  Hell sometimes he wouldn't even work out.  Its best to steer clear of these kind of people for obvious reasons.  Some people are just too hard headed.



Very true, but in this case he said his "guy" told him this was the best thing to get big and strong fast. Grant it he knows nothing cause I watched him doing shrugs like he was jerking off, but if sources are giving this kind of info then it just sickens me in a way.


----------



## woodswise (Jun 2, 2014)

will said:


> Very true, but in this case he said his "guy" told him this was the best thing to get big and strong fast. Grant it he knows nothing cause I watched him doing shrugs like he was jerking off, but if sources are giving this kind of info then it just sickens me in a way.



Maybe you can point out it is possible the source has a short term incentive (a conflict of interest really) to get people to use as much gear as possible, so he can sell more?  Then tell your friend you have spent a lot of time reading and a lot of the information you are reading suggests his source is not only wrong, the advice might be harmful to his health?  In other words, it might work better if you don't lecture him, but point out the legitimate questions that need to be answered, then encourage him to find the answers himself, rather than rely on you or the source.  

Give a man a fish and feed him for a day.  Teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime. . .

And if he ignores you after you point out these legitimate questions that need answering, you know you have not only a dummy, but a stubborn one here, and you have done everything that could be expected of a good friend, so now you can leave him to ruin his health with a clear conscience.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

I only give advice if asked....
I hate when I'm telling someone what they NEED or SHOULD be doing and i get that "I don't wanna hear that" look...
I could care less if they end of fuking themselves up or not after that
A hard head leads to side effects


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 2, 2014)

We all know an idiot like this…. Guys running 19nors over a year with no blood work, no pct, and wonder why they feel like a bag of smashed assholes. Uh idk einstein maybe because your fukkin retarded.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 2, 2014)

The only way some people learn is the hard way it sucks but I can remember when I was that stupid kid thank god I don't have tits and am probably able to still have children but it was not the source giving me the bad advice it was me. LOL


----------



## RJ (Jun 2, 2014)

The way I look at it is if those people don't wanna listen then that's one less guy who could potentially look better than me in a Speedo.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 2, 2014)

People shouldnt take drugs without a doctors prescription.....


----------



## Kelly (Jun 2, 2014)

Steriods aren't for young people...I wish youngsters would use their own natural hormones, plus a lot of hard work...I'm also disappointed in some of the folks on this site who bust their balls for asking questions that has to deal with steriods....they don't know the ins and outs,and I see these kids apologize for asking questions....I think it would be better to except their ignorance and help them other than tearing them down...jmho...


----------



## bvs (Jun 2, 2014)

hey dont throw all of us younger/newer guys in the idiot basket
i was pretty clueless but actually used some brain cells and did some research and asked questions. then with the help of the guys and girls on this forum pushing me in the right direction i feel i have become a million times more knowledgeable about drugs and bodybuilding in general


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

bvs said:


> hey dont throw all of us younger/newer guys in the idiot basket
> i was pretty clueless but actually used some brain cells and did some research and asked questions. then with the help of the guys and girls on this forum pushing me in the right direction i feel i have become a million times more knowledgeable about drugs and bodybuilding in general



Just because Frank recommended Tbol to you doesn't mean he is a girl.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel bad for those naive newbies


----------

